# القنبلة الكهرومغناطيسية تطلق قوة مدمرة مقدارها 3000 مليار وات ويمكن اطلاقها من عرض ال



## alsaneyousef (3 مايو 2009)

تهاجم الضحايا من مصدر مجهول يستحيل أو يصعب رصده.. فان هناك حربا اخطر يتم الاعداد لها في سرية تامة داخل معامل الدول الكبري ألا وهي حرب الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية.
هذه الموجات أو أسلحة الطاقة الموجهة لشل حركة العدو أو اصابة أحد أجهزة جسم الجندي تعتبر أساس حرب المستقبل لدي كل من الولايات المتحدة وروسيا والصين وبريطانيا وألمانيا وهولندا وفرنسا وإيطاليا. وقد استخدمها الأمريكان بالفعل في أول تجربة لها أثناء حرب الخليج عندما اسقطوا قنابل كهرومغناطيسية فوق العراق. وقد جاء ذلك في مجلة ''ديفنس نيوز'' في عدد 4 مارس 1992 كذلك استخدم الروس سلاح موجات الراديو بالترددات القصيرة ضد الثوار الافغان عامي 1983 و1984 كأول نموذج روسي لهذا السلاح وتم وضع أحد النماذج المتطورة 

علي طائرة هليكوبتر مهمتها توجيه الصواريخ بالرادار.. وقد أبدي العسكريون اهتماما كبيرا بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية كسلاح نظيف ''غير ملوث للبيئة'' فعال، غير مرئي وصامت وتخيلوا جندي المستقبل في أرض المعركة خلال العشرين عاما القادمة:
مدرع الكترونيا ومحاصر داخل بدلة محكمة الاغلاق تمنع نفاذ أي أسلحة كيميائية وبكتيرية.. وعلي رأسه خوذة تلتقط الأشعة تحت الحمراء وبها شاشة تحدد وضعه الجغرافي في أرض المعركة وتحسب له مسار القذيفة التي يطلقها. وفي ذراعه بندقية تعمل بالليزر أو مسدس بالموجات القصيرة يوصله بقيادته عبر القمر الصناعي. انه جندي مشاة علي احدث مستويات التكنولوجيا ليناسب التغيرات الشديدة في استراتيجية العمليات الحربية بعد نهاية الحرب الباردة كظهور مهام جديدة للقوات المسلحة مثل التدخل في مناطق النزاع أو حفظ السلام وكذلك مواجهة الحركات الارهابية وحالات العصيان والتمرد وخطف الرهائن وحتي الأنشطة شبه العسكرية لمافيا المخدرات.
وأسلحة حرب المستقبل كما تقول مجلة ''سيانس ايه في'' في تحقيق خاص يتم اعدادها منذ عشرات السنين خاصة المعامل الأمريكية والروسية. ومنها أسلحة الطاقة الموجهة التي تشل حركة العدو عن بعد ولكن دون الاضرار بالمصالح الاقتصادية في المنطقة أو ترك نفايات أو حدوث تلوث.. انها باختصار اسطورة ''حرب نظيفة'' بلا قتلي! وتختلف الأسلحة الكهرومغناطيسية عن التسلح التقليدي في ثلاثة أوجه.. أولا: ان قوة دفع الأسلحة النارية تعتمد علي تفاعل كميائي نتيجة احتراق البارود. اما الاخري فتنطلق من خلال مولد كيميائي أو حراري أو ضوئي أو حتي نووي.
ثانيا: لم تعد قذيفة المستقبل هي الرصاصة أو القنبلة ولكنها موجة كهرومغناطيسية أو شعاع من الجزيئات. وبدلا من المدفع الذي يطلق القذيفة تنطلق الموجة عبر هوائي ''ايريال''.
ثالثا: تصل سرعة الموجة الموجهة الي سرعة الضوء ''300 الف كيلومتر في الثانية'' في حين ان اقصي سرعة للقذيفة العادية هي 30 ألف كيلومتر في الساعة. ويوضح ''دانيال دبرية'' الخبير الاوروبي الذي قضي سنوات في دراسة الأسلحة الكهرومغناطيسية ان قوتها تقاس بطول الموجة التي تصدرها أو نوع التعديل في الشعاع. فهناك خمسة انواع من هذه الأسلحة طبقا لتردد الموجات. ولازال الباحثون يحاولون اكتشاف أضرار هذه الموجات الموجهة فالثلاث أنواع ذات التردد المنخفض جدا والعالي وموجات الراديو يعتقد انها قد تؤثر علي النواحي الحيوية والنفسية للانسان وقد تغير قدراته الذهنية وذاكرته!! وفي السبعينات قام الجيش الأمريكي في سرية تامة بتمويل ابحاث عن تأثير بعض الموجات ذات الترددات المنخفضة جدا وثبت انها تسبب اضطرابات في القلب عند تسليطها علي الانسان. وفي عام 1989 نشرت المجلة الامريكية ''ميكروويف نيوز'' تصريحا للرئيس الروسي السابق بوريس يلتسين يعترف فيه بان المخابرات السوفيتية ''ك. جي. بي'' كانت في عهده تدرس امكانية استخدام الترددات القصيرة جدا ''والتي تتراوح من صفر الي 30 هرتز'' في قتل العدو عن بعد بالسكتة القلبية. وفي أمريكا يتم تطوير أسلحة المستقبل بالتعاون بين وزارتي الدفاع والعدل. وفي تقرير نشرته عام 1996 اللجنة الاستشارية العلمية للقوات الجوية الامريكية تبين ان هذه الموجات عند تأثيرها علي الانسان يمكن ان تمنع الحركات العضلية الإرادية وبالتالي تشل حركته وأيضا ان تتحكم في انفعالاته وردود فعله وقد تصيبه بالنعاس أو تنقل له أفكارا ومقترحات أو تتدخل في ذاكرته قصيرة المدي وطويلة المدي وذلك بان تزرع فيه خبرات لم يكتسبها بنفسه أو ''تمسح'' من ذاكرته خبرات مكتسبة. ويحلم العلماء ان يسيطروا بهذه الأسلحة علي الصراعات المسلحة أو العمليات الارهابية أو حوادث خطف الرهائن.
الرادار القاتل 
ويري البروفيسور ''برنار فيريه'' رئيس معمل تفاعلات الموجات مع المواد بجامعة ''بوردو'' ان أسلحة المستقبل تختلف في تأثيرها علي الانسان لأن مقاومة الجسم للمجالات الكهربائية ذات الضغط العالي ''المماثلة لأشعة من الموجات ذات التردد العالي ''ميكرو '' تعتبر جيدة. ولابد من أسلحة قوية جدا لاحداث آثار مدمرة علي الانسان فقد اثبتت التجارب علي الحيوانات قلة تأثير الموجات. وحتي الآن لم تنشر معلومة مؤكدة عن تأثير الموجات ''الميكرو'' وان كانت هناك نتائج ايجابية تم التوصل اليها في سرية تامة داخل المعامل العسكرية. يضيف، ان التطبيق المحتمل للموجات ''الميكرو'' حتي الآن هو استخدامها في تحديد مكان الاشخاص وتتبع أثرهم من خلال بطاقات الكترونية مزروعة تحت الجلد. وفي ترسانة الأسلحة الكهرومغناطيسية يوجد أيضا ''الرادار القاتل'' والذي يستخدم موجات الراديو "rf" وأيضا الموجات الميكرو "mo" وتتفاوت قوة ارسالهم من بضعة ملايين الي آلاف المليارات من وحدة وات ويري بعض العلماء ان الأجزاء التي تتركز عليها الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية في الجسم البشري هي المخ والرقبة والصدر والغدد التناسلية.. وتكفي جرعة من الاشعاع المستمر في احداث ميول اكتئابية واضطرابات في الذاكرة واصابات جلدية ونزيف بالعين وحتي السرطان.. وأشار مقال في جريدة ''نيويورك تايمز'' الأمريكية بتاريخ 3 مارس 2001 الي سلاح جديد غير قاتل يصور موجات كهرومغناطيسية ويؤدي للاحساس باحتراق الجلد دون اصابة فعلية ويمكن استخدام هذا السلاح في تفريق الجماهير في حالات الشغب وذلك في نطاق 500 متر. انها بديل للرصاصة المطاطية للقرن الواحد والعشرين. والتي اعدها خبراء البنتاجون بعد ابحاث دامت عشر سنوات ليستخدمها الجنود الامريكيون في مواجهة الجماهير في مناطق القلاقل والصراعات مثل كوسوفا واثيوبيا خلال مهمات حفظ السلام.
أما اخطر أسلحة المستقبل فهي الموجات ''الميكرو'' عالية القدرة "mfp" والتي تماثل قوتها تأثير السلاح النووي وهذه القنابل للكهرومغناطيسية يمكن نقلها من خلال صواريخ متحركة عرض البحر مثل توما هوك وأباتشي واسقاطها مثل القنبلة العادية أو إطلاقها بمدافع بعيدة المدي. وعند انفجارها تطلق خلال ميكرو ثواني ''وحدة زمنية تساوي اجزاء من مليون من الثانية'' قوة مغناطيسية مقدارها عدة ملايين أمبير ''حوالي 3 آلاف مليار وات''. وهناك أيضا ''مولدات ماركس'' وهي أسلحة يعاد شحنها واستخدامها مرة اخري وتطلق مجالات مغناطيسية كفيلة بتدمير خلال ميكرو ثواني الاجهزة الالكترونية والكمبيوتر في نطاق محيط واسع جدا.
وقد تم استخدام مولدات "mfp" في اليوم الأول لعملية عاصفة الصحراء أثناء حرب الخليج لتوجيهها لانظمة الدفاع الجوي ومراكز القيادة في جيش العراق.. ويري المراقبون العسكريون ان استراتيجية الدفاع لابد ان تقوم علي احاطة جميع الأنظمة العسكرية من دفاع جوي ونظم اتصالات وغيرها بمجموعة من أسلحة الطاقة الموجهة التي ستصبح احدي أولويات القرن الجديد. وهكذا فان التقدم التكنولوجي سيكون مفتاح التفوق العسكري


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومه


----------



## mady1 (5 مايو 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله...


----------



## الياس عبد النور (21 أغسطس 2009)

نعم قرات مطولا عن هذا النوع من القنابل و مع الاسف نحن العرب لا زلنا متاخرين في هذه التكنولوجيا ونرجو ان نتدارك الامور
بارك الله بك


----------



## fathi11 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة دي


----------



## عبدو الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا سمعت علي قناة الجزيرة الوثائقية ان مجموعة من الدول تتشارك لانتاج طائرة يتحكمون بها عن طرية القمر الصناعي بها سلاح كهرومغناطيسي يقضي علي اي شيء مدامت الطائرة بأمكانها الطيران يعني لا ينفذ ويدمر الجهاز العصبي للدبابات مثلا او الطائرات فيجعاها تتحطم بدون اطلاق رصاصة او صاروخ واحد ربنا يستر علينا


----------



## محمد سونى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا شكرا لاخى الكريم على هذا المعلومات

ولكن اى نحنو من هذا "العرب والمسلمين"

اى نحنو
احنا موجودين با فعل ولا لا

ارجو الاجابة


----------

